# Transfer Express Presents Free Webinar On Starting Your Own T-Shirt Line



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Think you’ve got what it takes to launch a T-shirt business with your own line of custom-printed designs? Find out in a free webinar offered by Transfer Express on Thursday, July 10, 2014, from 2 p.m.-3 p.m. E.D.T. The comprehensive online class will explore starting a T-shirt business and discuss some of the basics of running it. 

You’ll learn about finding your target audience, advertising, and marketing. Important business-specific topics including figuring out costs and pricing, how to print your shirts, and profitable inventorying also will be covered.

If you’re entertaining the idea of becoming a successful T-shirt entrepreneur, this is the place to start!

To register, go to Webinars | Transfer Express. 
If you can’t make the July 10 session, this presentation will be archived and available for viewing at your convenience.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

